# Florida...Orlando Area



## celica_pete21 (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey whats up?  Im new here, but I love photography!!  Anyway, I did a search, and didnt find what I was looking for.  I am leaving for Florida, specifically the Orlando area, and I was just wondering if there are any good things to shoot there?  I mean, I will be looking, but anything someone really like that I could try?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Joeri (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm also intrested in this area because i go this summer to Daytona Beach for a few weeks.
It would be nice to notice a few special things to watch in this area.

Joeri


----------



## SkyscraperSunset (Jan 15, 2006)

Orlando's downtown and Lake Eola Park offer a photogenic combination of city life and flowery Florida landscapes.  I enjoyed a 2-3 hour photo shoot I did there while passing through on my way from Tampa to Jacksonville.

Photos from that day are here (http://www.skyscrapersunset.com/tours/050412.html) if anyone's interested.





________________


----------



## Chaplin (Feb 6, 2006)

Well i went florida i while ago but i think for good night shots or even day shots go to International Drive


----------

